
No One Wants to Buy Those Stolen NSA-Linked ‘Cyberweapons’ - amplifier_khan
https://www.wired.com/2016/08/no-one-wants-buy-stolen-nsa-linked-cyberweapons/
======
roywiggins
> $865 dollars

Ah, that well known unit, the dollar^2

